# Southwest meet up?



## Dusty85 (9 June 2015)

Hi all- could we do another south west meet up? 

Maybe at a BE event/other event like a county show etc. Or a lunch/dinner would be good too. Seems like ages since we all last met up. 

Let me know if there is any interest? 

D xx


----------



## ester (9 June 2015)

Yup depending when/location obv


----------



## Dusty85 (9 June 2015)

August? Its a slightly better time for my work but I'm open to suggestion?


----------



## Spot_the_Risk (9 June 2015)

Love to, where and when?  What have you done before, a pub meet up?


----------



## its_noodles (9 June 2015)

Yep, I'm up for it. Sunday lunchtime/pm is the best for me. Where's _GG_? I thought she has a list of everyone's postcode, secret hideouts???


----------



## miss_c (10 June 2015)

Yes, been way too long!   Work permitting would be great to meet up again.


----------



## _GG_ (10 June 2015)

its_noodles said:



			Yep, I'm up for it. Sunday lunchtime/pm is the best for me. Where's _GG_? I thought she has a list of everyone's postcode, secret hideouts???


Click to expand...

I do....but if anyone is up for organising, I'll send the post codes (not attached to usernames) to them. I am up to my eyes in work at the moment and that isn't going to change any time soon, in fact, it will just get worse, but I would love a meet up if I can make it...I just can't do the organisation. 

xx


----------



## its_noodles (10 June 2015)

_GG_ said:



			I do....but if anyone is up for organising, I'll send the post codes (not attached to usernames) to them. I am up to my eyes in work at the moment and that isn't going to change any time soon, in fact, it will just get worse, but I would love a meet up if I can make it...I just can't do the organisation. 

xx
		
Click to expand...

It's alright. May be we can all come and help you out!!!


----------



## Dusty85 (11 June 2015)

Im happy to do the organising, although it will have to wait until after the start of July for me to do any of as Im getting everything ready for a end of year review at work until then. 

So, a sunday in august? 23rd or 30th are potentials?


----------



## Spot_the_Risk (11 June 2015)

Either of those work for me.


----------



## Kat_Bath (12 June 2015)

I'm in depending on circumstances  August is a good month for me. I'm away the 23rd though but around the 30th. A lunch somewhere would be good-I like a lunch!


----------



## Dexydoodle (22 June 2015)

Me please


----------



## its_noodles (27 June 2015)

Do people want t try the Crown again?


----------



## Starzaan (27 June 2015)

I just wanted to pop in and say if the Thames Head is on the cards again then definitely count me in!!


----------



## its_noodles (2 August 2015)

August it is. I am just wondering if I should start organising a pre-Xmas meet. I know we do The Crown last time, but does any of you want to make it an annual event? :eek3:
Let me know...


----------



## _GG_ (2 August 2015)

its_noodles said:



			August it is. I am just wondering if I should start organising a pre-Xmas meet. I know we do The Crown last time, but does any of you want to make it an annual event? :eek3:
Let me know...


Click to expand...

I'd be up for that, I just can't do the organising. 

I'm also really bad because all of the post codes I was sent have gone. I deleted the PM's as I read them, but I can't find the document or map I saved them in anywhere.


----------



## stormclouds (2 August 2015)

I'd love to come this time


----------



## Iwantakitten (2 August 2015)

Was the event Gloucester area last time? Would love to come if it was a bit more South West!


----------



## its_noodles (14 August 2015)

Any suggestions, anyone???


----------



## its_noodles (29 September 2015)

Anyone??? Kind of feeling a bit lonely out here. At this rate, I think I should start organising the Pre-Christmas meet...
:eek3:


----------



## Spot_the_Risk (29 September 2015)

Well I'm still up for a meet if it's Devon or Cornwall, any further and I just don't have the time, Taunton is about an hours drive from where I live... fishermans Cot at Bickleigh, near Tiverton for lunch on a Saturday or Sunday anyone?  Its noodles, do you work for Nigel at Hatherleigh?


----------



## ester (30 September 2015)

Taunton is good for me . Though I'd have to visit the parents then too!

It's been a super busy summer for me tbf, mostly event groom duties! but that has finished now .


----------



## _GG_ (30 September 2015)

I will keep an eye on this thread and wherever/whenever it is, will do my best to make it


----------



## its_noodles (30 September 2015)

Spot_the_Risk said:



			Well I'm still up for a meet if it's Devon or Cornwall, any further and I just don't have the time, Taunton is about an hours drive from where I live... fishermans Cot at Bickleigh, near Tiverton for lunch on a Saturday or Sunday anyone?  Its noodles, do you work for Nigel at Hatherleigh?
		
Click to expand...

Hello, Spot_the_Risk, 
No, I work in Bath during the week.
Will Google Map and see if it's doable...


----------



## gina2201 (2 October 2015)

Just caught up with this  I'm in Cornwall but on Devon border so depending on where etc might be able to come along?


----------



## Iwantakitten (3 October 2015)

Yes Taunton is good! I can drive there easily


----------



## frostie652 (5 October 2015)

Could I come? I'm in north devon


----------



## its_noodles (5 October 2015)

frostie652 said:



			Could I come? I'm in north devon
		
Click to expand...

Sure you can come, but we have to find and agree on an venue first...
:eek3:


----------



## _GG_ (5 October 2015)

its_noodles said:



			Sure you can come, but we have to find and agree on an venue first...
:eek3:
		
Click to expand...

That'll never happen. Any time you organise anything, you will never keep everyone happy, all of the time, so someone will need to pick a place, set a date and those who can make it can go and next time, someone will have to propose and sort something closer to others. 

It's such a huge area, not just in miles but in transport with the road network being awful compared to most of the rest of the UK, that you could almost make two or three sub sections of the South West


----------



## eq.char (7 November 2015)

Still looking for someone?? I've got 3 horses along with 155 acres of land  I'm 12 and in North Devon x


----------



## eq.char (7 November 2015)

I'm in North Devon and looking for someone


----------

